# Looking at buying new boots for the first time



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

My budget is around $120 and I mostly freeride. I like to do jumps every once in a while, but not a lot of freestyle. I just want boots that are going to be comfortable and work. I don't care how they look. Dependable would be a plus. The last boots I had made my calves and feet hurt all day. Looking for a pair that wont repeat. I've been looking at boots online and researching, but wanted opinions from this forum. Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just recently bought a pair of Celsius Cirrus boots. After two days of riding they haven't hurt my feet at all. They are stiff with good response but not to stiff to where it will restrict you from hitting jumps. Most places online are selling them around $160. I am selling a pair of Salomon boots. They were only worn around 10 times. What size boot do you wear?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If at all possible get into some shops and try on as many boots as you can. This is a good time of year to catch boots on sale, you could end up with a very good pair of boots within your $120 budget.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I would up your budget to at least 150-200 dollar range unless you get a smokin deal on a set of boots. Boots i believe are the most important piece of equipment you can buy for snowboarding. Bad boots = Bad Time/waste of money. Try not to get brand specific, try on everything you possible can. Remember boots pack out, so your boots need to be pretty snug but not to uncomfortable at first because they will need to be broken in. Some brands i can recommend from experience is K2, Vans, and DC.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Christopher9 said:


> I just recently bought a pair of Celsius Cirrus boots. After two days of riding they haven't hurt my feet at all. They are stiff with good response but not to stiff to where it will restrict you from hitting jumps. Most places online are selling them around $160. I am selling a pair of Salomon boots. They were only worn around 10 times. What size boot do you wear?


hey man, would u mind sharing the site u bought those cirrus from with us? i am looking for a pair as well


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually purchased the boots from a local shop. I searched everywhere online and couldn't find anyone who had an 11.5 in white. The shop is called Riverside Ski and Sport in Riverside, CA. I don't think they have a website, but if you google their name a number should come up. They are pretty cool and might ship if you ask. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Christopher9 said:


> I actually purchased the boots from a local shop. I searched everywhere online and couldn't find anyone who had an 11.5 in white. The shop is called Riverside Ski and Sport in Riverside, CA. I don't think they have a website, but if you google their name a number should come up. They are pretty cool and might ship if you ask. Hope this helps. Good luck.


yeahhh thanks a lot I appreciate
by the way, is that the boa version u got ?


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I have the double boa system. So far I really like the system, I've never had boa before. The only negative with the double boa is that it takes some time to find the right tightness on each section. Besides that they are fine, I haven't had any problem with pressure points or anything.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

"is that the boa version u got ?" No, hahaha i think you can buy it


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Instead of ordering online, I recommend going to the shop and making sure they fit perfectly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Every time I see you ikimshi, I read KIMCHI. :laugh:


----------

